# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Përse beson në Zot?

## Albo

*Perse beson ne Zot?*

Ne nje bisede me nje mikun tim, duke e ditur qe une jam besimtar dhe ai nuk beson, me pyet nje dite. 

- Ore Ilir, ti je djale i zgjuar, ke pune te mire, ke familjen tende, jeton mes gjithe te mirave ne Amerike, perse te duhet Zoti? Pyetja e tij shprehte nje habi te tij te brendshme. Ne mendjen e tij si ateist apo i pafe, njerezit qe besonin ne Zot ishin ose njerez fukarenj, ose njerez analfabete e te pashkolle qe sipas tij "genjeheshin nga feja". Une e degjova dhe nuk iu pergjigja menjehere, duke e patur te qarte se nga cfare kendveshtrimi e shikonte ai ceshtjen e besimit e fese.

- Po mire une qe zgjedh te besoj ne lirine time, po ty perse te shqeteson fakti qe une besoj ne Zot?

- Nuk eshte se me shqeteson, thjeshte nuk llogjikoj dot ne mendjen time se cfare mund te shtyje nje njeri te besoje ne Zot.

- Besimi nuk eshte ceshtje llogjike pasi te dish dhe te besosh nuk eshte e njejta gje. Te dish do te thote te deshmosh me shqisat e tua dicka si te vertete. Te besosh do te thote te pranosh si te vertete dicka qe nuk e ke pare dot me syte e tu apo nuk e ke prekur dot me duart e tua.

- Po cfare te terheq ty per shembull tek Zoti apo feja pasi mua nuk me terheq asgje?

- Fakti qe ti shqetesohesh apo te ben pershtypje besimi im, deshmon se edhe ti ke brenda teje nje etje shpirterore per te njohur krijuesin. Ti mund te mos e pranosh, ti mund t'ia mohosh vetes qe te shuash kete etje e te vdesesh shpirterisht, por kjo nuk do te thote se ti nuk e ke kete etje brenda teje. Une besoj se cdo njeri ne kete bote e perjeton njesoj kete etje shpirterore per te njohur krijuesin e tij. Eshte pjese e pandare e natyres sone njerezore. 

- Perse duhet te kem une etje shpirterore per te njohur Krijuesin tim? Une e di se kush eshte krijuesi im, eshte majmuni, ma ka thene Darwini e shkenca.

- Jo, ti nuk e di ate gje. Ti e BESON ate teori qe te ofron shkenca pa patur asnje mundesi per ta deshmuar apo provuar, as ti vete si individ, e as shkenca. Pra me kete qe the sapo pohove qe edhe ti beson, por nuk beson ne Zot, beson ne shkence.

- Dakord, mund te kesh te drejte per kete gje. Nuk e kisha pare ndonjehere me ate sy, por pranoj qe une besoj ate qe me meson shkenca. Ku qendron problemi ketu?

- Problemi qendron se shkenca nuk merr persiper qe te studioje dimensionin shpirteror te njeriut, boten e tij te brendshme, por vetem materien dhe boten e tij te jashtme. Te besosh vetem tek shkenca, si pa dashur, ajo qe ti po ben eshte se je duke i mohuar vetvetes si njeri natyren shpirterore. Je duke thene se ti si njeri je nje grusht kockash, mishi e gjak, e asgje me shume. Te gjitha mendimet qe ti ruan ne mendje, te gjitha ndjenjat qe perjeton ne zemer, per ty nuk ekzistojne.

- Ah, me nxorre aty ku doja. Ku e di ti qe Shpirti ekziston?

- Kur une isha femije dhe ndonje burre plak vdiste ne pallat apo ne lagje, dhe lajmi vinte edhe ne familjen tone, une si femije gjithmone pyesja: "Po perse vdiq filani?" Gjyshi im plak pergjigjej me te qeshur por qe mbarte ne vetvete nje te vertete te madhe: "Vdiq se harroi te merrte fryme!" Keto fjale te tij qe kishin per qellim te qetesonin friken e nje femije te vogel nga vdekja, deshmonin shume me shume se kaq. Deshmonin qe a) fryma e njeriut e mban ate gjalle dhe i jep jete b) fryma nuk eshte dicka fizike pasi as nuk shihet e as nuk preket, por i jep jete gjithe njerezve dhe gjithe gjallesave te kesaj bote. Qe ti jap pergjigje pyetjes tende, une e di se Shpirti ekziston pasi une vete jam njeri, dhe ai shpirt me jep jete. Njeriu pa shpirt vdes e nuk eshte me njeri pasi shpirti e ka braktisur trupin e tij.

- A nuk po e ve theksin me shume tek bota shpirterore e njeriut se sa tek fiziku i tij?

Aspak. Per mua si besimtar njeriu apo natyra njerezore i permban te dyja, edhe boten fizike edhe ate shpirterore, jane te dyja te pandara dot nga njera tjetra. Gabimin e ben ti kur perpiqesh te pranosh vetem boten materiale te njeriut dhe ti mohosh ate shpirterore atij. Dhe kete nuk ia ben njeriut, ja ben edhe vetvetes, pasi edhe ti je njeri.

- Cfare lidhje ka natyra njerezore e njeriut me Zotin?

- Kur je duke udhetuar ne nje makine lluksoze e komode, por nuk e di se cfare prodhimi eshte, cila eshte pyetja e pare qe i ben shoferit? Cfare marke makine eshte kjo, kush e ka prodhuar dhe ne cfare viti eshte prodhuar? Pse e ben kete pyetje? Pasi e di qe ajo makine qe ti po nget nuk eshte prodhuar vetvetiu. Dhe makina eshte hic asgje si dizajn krahasuar me dizajnin e njeriut qe eshte shume me i komplikuar dhe perfeksionuar se makina. Perse kur vjen fjala tek njeriu ti nuk ben te njejten pyetje: Kush e ka krijuar kete njeri?

- Nuk e bej pasi shkenca e ka provuar qe njeriu eshte produkt i evolucionit te majmunit ne njeri...

- Perseri, ajo eshte nje teori qe shkenca nuk e ka provuar dot kurre, e nuk do ta provoje dot kurre. Ne shkolle a nuk na mesonin qe te vertetonim teoremat qe merrnim si te verteta? Atehere perse ti merr si te vertete dhe beson nje teori pa vertetim?

- Mire atehere, nese njeriu nuk eshte krijuar nga majmuni, e qenkerka krijuar nga Zoti, cfare provash ke ti qe vertetojne kete gje?

- Prova qe une kam eshte deshmia e Vete Krijuesit ne Bibel. Nese te ka rrene rasti ta lexosh, ne te Zoti na tregon se si u krijua gjithcka, qe nga toka e qielli e deri tek njeriu. Eshte nje deshmi e Zotit percjelle njerezimit nepermjet njerezve te tij te zgjedhur, qe njihen si profete. 

- E kam lexuar, por as ajo nuk eshte e vertete pasi as ajo nuk na provon se si Zoti e krijoi njeriun deri ne detajin me te vogel. Thjeshte na tregon me pak fjale se cfare ndodhi, pa dhene detaje, dhe une nuk e besoj dot kete gje pasi me tingellon si perralle...

- Ke te drejte qe Zoti nuk na deshmon te gjitha detajet se si u krijua bota e njeriu, por nuk ke te drejte kur thua qe eshte perralle. Ne Dhiaten e Vjeter ne Bibel, ne Librin e Gjenezes ne mesojme shume mbi motivet qe e shtyne Zotit per te krijuar njeriut dhe dhuratat qe ai i dha njeriut, por jo te gjitha detajet e proceseve se si e realizoi kete gje. Per shembull, mesojme qe Zoti e krijoi njeriun nga balta sipas ngjashmerise dhe shembellyres se Tij. Tani te te pyes une ty: nese Zoti do te kish deshmuar e hedhur ne leter cdo detaj te ketij procesi, cfare vlere do te kish kjo per ne njerezit? Asnje vlere. Ti e quan edhe perralle te pabesueshme, por une do te thosha qe eshte "perralla" e vetme e historise se njeriut e njerezimit qe ne kemi. Fakti qe ti nuk e beson, nuk te ben ty me te ditur apo me te pasur se une qe e besoj.

- Perse duhet te kerkoj une te njoh kete Zot?

- Pasi Ai eshte i vetmi qe mund ti japi pergjigje pyetjeve ekzistenciale mbi njeriun pasi Ai eshte krijuesi i njeriut dhe e njeh krijesen e Tij me mire se kushdo. Mund te rrish te vrasesh mendjen vete me vite te tera se si eshte ndertuar ajo makina qe te pelqeu, ose mund te gjesh kompanine apo personin qe e ndertoi e ta pyesesh qe te te tregoje.

- Si mund te kerkoj une nje Zot te padukshem qe as e shoh e as e prek dot? Eshte njesoj si te shoh enderra me sy hapur.

- Ti nuk mund te trokasesh dot ne shtepine e Zotit, por Ai mund te trokase ne zemren tende. Rruga e njeriut per te njohur Krijuesin eshte rruga e perulesise. Jo duke perdorur llogjiken pasi mendja jone nuk mban dot edhe sikur te doje dijen qe krijoi universin perfekt. Jo duke perdorur shqisat tona pasi ato nuk shohin dot as diellin ne kupen e qiellit e jo me Krijuesin e gjithesise. Jo duke u treguar kryenece dhe mendjemedhenj ne ate qe jemi apo dime. Por duke kultivuar perulesine. Mjafton te ulesh koken tende para qiellit e te thuash nje lutje te thjeshte: O Zot, ndricoje erresiren time shpirterore! Kjo eshte ftesa me e mire per Zotin te trokase ne zemren tende. Zoti u qendron larg dhe kthen shpinen kryeneceve, dhe mban ne krahet e Tij gjithe njerezit e perulur.

- Nje Zot i padukshem, i paprekshem, i padegjueshem, do te trokasi ne zemren time?

Jo vetem qe do te trokasi ne zemren tende, por do te depertoje dhomat me te erreta te shpirtit tend. Do te gjeje strehe ne shpirtin tend. Do ta pastroje ate nga erresira e do ta ndricoje ate me Driten e Tij te pakrijuar. Do te ngrohi zemren me flaken e hirit e besimit dhe do te ndricoje mendjen qe ti te mund te shohesh rrugen qe Perendia ka hapur per ty ne kete jete.

- Une kujtoja se njeriu ka vullnet te lire, perse duhet te beje sic e meson Zoti?

- Pikerisht, te jesh besimtar, te besosh ne Zot, do te thote te nenshtrosh vullnetin tend te lire si njeri, Vullnetit te Perendise. Te mos jetosh me sipas planeve qe ke bere vete per jeten, por sipas planeve qe Perendia ka bere per ty. Perendia na dhuroi vullnetin e lire dhe Perendia na e respekton kete vullnet te lire. Zoti nuk na imponohet me force per te na shtyre qe te besojme ne Te. Njeriu ishte krijesa e dashurise se Zotit. Na deshi shume pa na krijoi dhe na beri nje dhurate kaq te vyer si vullneti i lire, qe e dallon njeriun nga te gjitha krijesat e tjera. Ajo qe Zoti pret prej nesh eshte qe ta duam ne po te njejten menyre te pakushtezuar si na do Ai ne. Ne e shprehim dashurine tone per te, duke nenshtruar vullnetin tone Vullnetit te Tij. Duke e vendosur jeten tone ne duart e Tij.

- Me duhet te pranoj, asnjehere nuk e kam marre seriozisht punen e Zotit apo fese, sic e ke marre ti. Une prape nuk besoj ne Zot, por nga biseda qe beme bashke, me ndihmove te rrezoj disa paragjykime te miat per njerezit me besim ne Zot.

----------


## Ingenuous

Hygoi ka nje fjale ku pak a shume thote: Kollaj te mos besosh ne Zot sa s'ke patur nje femije te semure!

----------


## dardajan

Kush është qëllimi i krijimit të njeriut nga ana e zotit ?
A ka ndonjë interes apo përfitim që ka krijuar njeriun ?
Nëse ka kush është ky interes ?
Unë mendoj se asgjë nuk krijohet pa një qëllim, mund edhe të arsyetoj, hipotezoj, mbi qëllimin e krijimit të njeriut, por doja të dija si e arsyetoni ju besimtarët këtë.
Është e vërtet që trupi i njeriut është thjesht një makinë biollogjike  dhe  brënda kësaj makine ka një shofer apo energji rreth 20wat që humbet me vdekjen e njeriut, të cilën ju e quani shpirt. Por përse u krijua kjo makinë biollogjike këtë ma sqaro pak megjithse un kam mendimin tim për këtë.
Unë nuk besoj që erdhi nga majmuni  por nuk besoj që zoti e krijoi kështu kot për të lozur meqë është i aftë të bëj gjithçka.

----------


## Albo

> Kush është qëllimi i krijimit të njeriut nga ana e zotit ?
> A ka ndonjë interes apo përfitim që ka krijuar njeriun ?
> Nëse ka kush është ky interes ?
> Unë mendoj se asgjë nuk krijohet pa një qëllim, mund edhe të arsyetoj, hipotezoj, mbi qëllimin e krijimit të njeriut, por doja të dija si e arsyetoni ju besimtarët këtë.
> Është e vërtet që trupi i njeriut është thjesht një makinë biollogjike  dhe  brënda kësaj makine ka një shofer apo energji rreth 20wat që humbet me vdekjen e njeriut, të cilën ju e quani shpirt. Por përse u krijua kjo makinë biollogjike këtë ma sqaro pak megjithse un kam mendimin tim për këtë.
> Unë nuk besoj që erdhi nga majmuni  por nuk besoj që zoti e krijoi kështu kot për të lozur meqë është i aftë të bëj gjithçka.


Per aq kohe sa do "mendosh", asnjehere nuk ke per te njohur Perendine e nuk ke per t'u ndricuar prej Tij. Te mundohesh te "kuptosh" Zotin do te thote t'a kthesh ate ne nje njeri, ta ulesh Ate nga natyra e Tij hyjnore ne natyren tone njerezore, ne menyre qe ti te mund ta studiosh e kuptosh me mendjen tende njerezore. Mendja njerezore para dijes se Perendise eshte si puna e nje gote uji para ujit te nje oqeani. E mbledh dot ujin e oqeanit me nje gote uji qe ti mund ta pish? Sigurisht qe jo.

Njeriu e njeh Perendine vetem aq sa Perendia na ka shfaqur ne historine e njerezimit per Veten e Tij dhe aq sa na lejon natyra jone e krijuar njerezore.

Albo

----------


## WesternBlot

Kjo eshte nje ceshtje e vjeter sa vete njerezimi. Personalisht arsyet per te besuar qe ka Zot jane subjektive kurse ato per te mos besuar jane objektive.

----------


## dardajan

> Per aq kohe sa do mendosh,


Është më mirë pa thonjza, Po të ishte se nuk duhej të mendonim por duhej vetëm të bindeshim dhe të besonim  verbërisht. Krijuesi hyjnor apo natyror nuk do tna i jepte mundësinë e të menduarit dhe lirinë e të besuarit.



> Te mundohesh te "kuptosh" Zotin do te thote t'a kthesh ate ne nje njeri,


Gabim llogjike nga ana jote, Të mundohesh të koptosh zotin do të thotë që ti të mundohesh dhe të hysh në arsyetimin e tij dhe jo ai në arsyetimin tënd.
Pra pyetja është e thjeshtë. Vendosu në vënd të zotit që po krijon një makinë biologjike, dhe bëji pytjen vetes për çfarë po e krijoj unë këtë makinë kush  është qëllimi. Çfar do kryej kjo makinë ? Pse u dashka që një shpirt të futet brënda kësaj makine ta ngasë  atë për shumë vjet pastaj të shkoj nga ka ardhur. Ku është qëllimi? Ku është fitimi?




> Njeriu e njeh Perendine vetem aq sa Perendia na ka shfaqur ne historine e njerezimit per Veten e Tij dhe aq sa na lejon natyra jone e krijuar njerezore.


Unë si atesit mund ti jap përgjigje këtyre dy pyetjeve, por do doja ju si do përgjigjeshit konkretisht  dhe  jo  me  llafe  në  erë si ato që shkruajte më parë. Mundohu dhe sforcohu të llogjikosh njëherë me mëndjen tënde se ai krijuesi jot ta ka dhënë këtë mundësi.

----------


## prishtina75

......sepse Zoti nuk beson ne ne, me te drejt! :shkelje syri:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ujka Pjetracaj

nese do ta shikonim Zotin, do te besonim apo jo? Zoti thote te lum jane ata qe s'pane dhe besuan, ate here si jemi krijuar ne qe sbsojme ne Zot? nga majmunet, sigurisht, po me ben pershtypje, majmunet dhe gjithcka tjeter kush e krijoi? sa cudi, shkenca qe po zbulon shume gjera, sa menjde paket qe eshte, qe sdin gjene me te thjeshte dhe me te shtrenjte, jeten e perjetshme ne krahet e krijuesit... po ata qe rrrine ne mal cka jane? me fal o Zot po nuk eshte sekret tashme, tani e dime Qofshin te bardha,,, 500m larg shtepise time eshte nje fushe ne mal, un nuk do shkoja atje ne oren 24:00 jo se kam frige!!! por se nuk dua ti shoh,,, as te flas me to... por e di qe jane atje, Mitet Zoti i krijoi, un si kam frige...

----------


## mia@

Ajo qe me irriton mua eshte kur shpeton nje femije thone "Mrekulli e Zotit",  nderkohe ne boten vdesin me mijera femije per arsye te ndryshme, por askush nuk e quan veper te Zotit.  Zoti eshte "selektiv" dhe me femijet?  Pse i sjell ne jete kur as nuk i jep nje shans dhe atyre  per te jetuar ne rrugen e Zotit? Ju thoni jane punet e Zotit. Ne nuk i kuptojme dot. Atehere si pret Zoti ta kuptojme e te ecim ne rrugen e tij kur ai  na ben konfuz, e te dobet shpirterisht me "veprimet" e tij? Apo akoma me shume ai e di shume mire aftesine tone te te kuptuarit gjersa vet na krijoi. Nese ne nuk e kuptojme atehere eshte faji i tij. Duhet te gjeje menyra me te thjeshta, drejtperdrejta nese do vertet qe gjithe njerezit  te kthehen ne rrugen e tij. Eshte detyre e prinderit te edukoje femijen e drejtoje, nuk pret nga femija ta gjej vet rrugen e duhur apo jo?

----------


## Albo

> Është më mirë pa thonjza, Po të ishte se nuk duhej të mendonim por duhej vetëm të bindeshim dhe të besonim verbërisht. Krijuesi hyjnor apo natyror nuk do tna i jepte mundësinë e të menduarit dhe lirinë e të besuarit.


Besimi eshte te DEGJOSH ate qe Zoti te thote dhe ta BESH pa e analizuar, pa u munduar per ta kuptuar. Njesoj si puna e asaj femijes jote, qe kur ti thuash mos e bej me ate gje, apo beje keshtu, ai e ben pavaresisht se mund te mos e kuptoje arsyen se perse prindi i tha te mos e beje apo beje ate gje. Ky eshte besimi.




> Gabim llogjike nga ana jote, Të mundohesh të koptosh zotin do të thotë që ti të mundohesh dhe të hysh në arsyetimin e tij dhe jo ai në arsyetimin tënd.
> Pra pyetja është e thjeshtë. Vendosu në vënd të zotit që po krijon një makinë biologjike, dhe bëji pytjen vetes për çfarë po e krijoj unë këtë makinë kush është qëllimi. Çfar do kryej kjo makinë ? Pse u dashka që një shpirt të futet brënda kësaj makine ta ngasë atë për shumë vjet pastaj të shkoj nga ka ardhur. Ku është qëllimi? Ku është fitimi?


Kur djali yt 5 vjecar te pyet: o babi, cfare eshte teoria e relativitetit se e degjova qe e zuri ne goje ai xhaxhi ne televizor? Ti si prind si i pergjigjesh? Ta shpjegon babi me imtesi qe ta kuptosh, apo do te mundohesh te gjesh nje pergjigje per moshen e tij te vogel? Keshtu edhe puna e njeriut dhe Zotit. Njeriu asnjehere nuk do te kuptoje se si Zoti i ben shume nga punerat e Tij, pasi aq na eshte dhene ne natyren tone te krijuar, ne nuk ndajme me Perendine te njejten natyre, te njejten esence. Do te ishte njesoj sikur ti te uleshe e tregoje murreve te shtepise, murre qe ti ke ngritur me duart e tua, se si e projektove dhe ndertove shtepine.

Do marresh rrugen e gabuar dhe te veshtire te mundimit per te "kuptuar" si dhe pse Zoti e beri ate qe beri, ose mund te degjosh Ate te ta rrefeje me gojen e Tij. Ose mund ta pyesesh ate e te degjosh ate se cfare Ai ka per te thene. Ti zgjedh rrugen e budallait, rrugen e "une jam Zot i vetvetes", rrugen qe ndoqem edhe ne komunizem per 50 vjet, rrugen e "forcave tona".




> Unë si atesit mund ti jap përgjigje këtyre dy pyetjeve, por do doja ju si do përgjigjeshit konkretisht dhe jo me llafe në erë si ato që shkruajte më parë. Mundohu dhe sforcohu të llogjikosh njëherë me mëndjen tënde se ai krijuesi jot ta ka dhënë këtë mundësi.


Te ka pyetur njeri se perse zgjodhe qe te behesh baba e te sjellesh femije ne jete? Femija eshte fryti i dashurise se nje cifti, nje burri dhe nje gruaje. Ashtu si femijet tane jane fryti i dashurise, ashtu edhe krijimi i njeriut nga Perendia ishte nje krijese dashuria. Perendia e krijoi njeriun nga balta e tokes por i dha dy dhurata te cmuara nga natyra e Tij: i dha "ngjashmerine dhe shembelltyren e Vetes" ne fizik, i dha edhe "jete me Frymen e Tij Jetedhenese". Perendia na krijoi jo vetem njeriun por edhe gjithe krijesen qe njeriun e rrethon. Krijesa, ajo qe ne quajme sot "bote", u krijua per njeriun. Perendia ia dha gjithe krijesen njeriut dhe kjo krijese ishte e tij, per ta ruajtur e sjelle ne kungim me Perendine. Njesoj sic ben edhe nje baba i mire, qe i jep femijes se tij nje detyre me pergjegjesi per te bere, per te pare nese femija e tij i ka mbajtur veth ne vesh keshillat e tij, apo i ka injoruar.

Kjo nuk eshte dicka qe une e "kuptova" duke vrare mendjen, une kete e mesova ne Librin e Gjenezes ne Bibel, ku profeti citon ate qe Perendia Vete i tregoi.




> Ajo qe me irriton mua eshte kur shpeton nje femije thone "Mrekulli e Zotit", nderkohe ne boten vdesin me mijera femije per arsye te ndryshme, por askush nuk e quan veper te Zotit. Zoti eshte "selektiv" dhe me femijet? Pse i sjell ne jete kur as nuk i jep nje shans dhe atyre per te jetuar ne rrugen e Zotit? Ju thoni jane punet e Zotit. Ne nuk i kuptojme dot. Atehere si pret Zoti ta kuptojme e te ecim ne rrugen e tij kur ai na ben konfuz, e te dobet shpirterisht me "veprimet" e tij? Apo akoma me shume ai e di shume mire aftesine tone te te kuptuarit gjersa vet na krijoi. Nese ne nuk e kuptojme atehere eshte faji i tij. Duhet te gjeje menyra me te thjeshta, drejtperdrejta nese do vertet qe gjithe njerezit te kthehen ne rrugen e tij. Eshte detyre e prinderit te edukoje femijen e drejtoje, nuk pret nga femija ta gjej vet rrugen e duhur apo jo?


Zoti nuk ndihmon boten. Zoti nuk ndihmon gjithe njerezit e botes. Zoti ka pushtet e fuqi qe t'i imponohet gjithe botes e gjithe njerezve, por nuk e ben nje gje te tille pasi kjo do te binte ndesh me vullnetin e lire te njeriut. Duke na dhene vullnet te lire ne njerezve, jemi ne ata qe zgjedhim rrugen e drejte apo rrugen e gabuar me vullnetin tone te lire. Perendia na pret krahapur qe ne te kthehemi ne rrugen e drejte me vullnetin tone te lire, por jo te na imponohet me force. Vetem kur i afrohemi Perendise me perulesi, vetem kur pendohemi per gabimet tona, vetem kur ngrejme koken lart nga qielli e i lutemi atij me nje zemer te hapur, Ai do te na vizitoje, mbroje, udhezoje, ndricoje e bekoje me gjithe te mirat. Por per aq kohe sa ne nuk kemi vend ne jeten tone per Zotin, per aq kohe sa ne jemi te dashuruar me vetveten, per aq kohe sa jemi "vete Zot", Perendia na qendron larg e na kthen shpinen.

Gabimi qe ti ben me lart eshte se ben me faj Zotin per mekatet e njerezve. Te jesh qenie me vullnet te lire do te thote jo vetem te kesh liri per vendimet e qendrimet qe mban, por edhe te mbash pergjegjesi per to. Dhe kur vjen fjala tek femijet, Zoti nuk na tha "bente femije vetem po te kini per te ngrene dhe po kini pasuri te madhe". Zoti na tha mos e vrini mendjen se cfare do te hani, cfare do te pini, cfare do te vishni, se te gjitha qe ju duhen per jeten do t'iu jepen. Ashtu si zogjte as nuk mbjellin e as nuk korrin e as nuk vene ushqim menjane. Dhe na tha shkoni e shumohuni, gezohuni ne femijet tuaj. Keshtu bene gjysherit tane me besim qe ishin shume here me te varfer se ne e jetojne ne nje kohe shume here me te veshtire se ne, kurse ne sot, niperit e tyre, jemi kthyer ne njerez qe perpara dashurise se vetvetes nuk veme aq femijet tane. Perse duhet te sjell ne jete femije kur me duhet te heq dore e sakrifikoj nga jeta ime per ta? Kjo eshte ajo qe na meson bota ne te cilen jetojme apo jo?

Albo

----------


## mia@

> Zoti nuk ndihmon gjithe boten.
> .  Perse duhet te sjell ne jete femije kur me duhet te heq dore e sakrifikoj nga jeta ime per ta? Kjo eshte ajo qe na meson bota ne te cilen jetojme apo jo?
> 
> Albo


 Zoti nuk ndihmon gjithe boten?! Atehere pse i krijoi te gjithe? A vjen cdo njeri ne jete me vullnetin e Zotit? Ti si baba i ndihmon te gjithe femijet e tu apo vetem ate qe do ti? Pa kuptim. 
Zoti juaj ne kete rast del si ai prindi qe  sjell femijen ne jete dhe e  detyron  nepemjet dhunes ''psikologjike''  qe ti bindet e sherbeje atij tere jeten, ndryshe do ta ndershkoje keq. Sa per ndihme...femija duhet te jete i zoti i vetes. Misioni i tij kaq ishte. T'i  sillte ne jete.  Keshtu?

----------


## Hotlani

Sepse jam krijesë e tij...!

----------


## Albo

> Zoti nuk ndihmon gjithe boten?! Atehere pse i krijoi te gjithe? A vjen cdo njeri ne jete me vullnetin e Zotit? Ti si baba i ndihmon te gjithe femijet e tu apo vetem ate qe do ti? Pa kuptim. 
> Zoti juaj ne kete rast del si ai prindi qe  sjell femijen ne jete dhe e  detyron  nepemjet dhunes ''psikologjike''  qe ti bindet e sherbeje atij tere jeten, ndryshe do ta ndershkoje keq. Sa per ndihme...femija duhet te jete i zoti i vetes. Misioni i tij kaq ishte. T'i  sillte ne jete.  Keshtu?


Zoti nuk te ndihmon nese ti nuk ruan dashurine ne zemren tende per te si Krijues. Zoti ty te pajisi me Vullnet te Lire, asnje krijese tjeter nuk gezon Vullnet te Lire. Vullneti yt i Lire te ben ty te mundur qe te zgjedhesh: 

a) Nje jete me Perendine. (parajsa)
b) Nje jete pa Perendine. (ferri)

Dhe Zoti respekton perzgjedhjen tende, edhe kur zgjedh t'i afrohesh Atij me perulesi, edhe kur zgjedh qe ta mohosh Ate plotesish. Ajo qe une thashe, qe ti nuk kuptove me lart eshte qe Zoti ben 10 hapa drejt teje kur ti hedh 1 hap drejt Tij. Por nese ti me vetedije zgjedh drejtimin e kundert, hedh hapat larg Zotit, Ai te kthen shpinen, pasi kjo eshte zgjedhja jote, ky eshte vullneti yt. Ne mendjen tende Zoti e ka per detyre ti beje te gjitha, dhe Ai i ben, por nje gje nuk e ben dot: te shtyje krijesen me force qe ta doje Ate. Ky do te ishte imponim i Vullnetit te Tij, mbi vullnetin tone te lire qe Ai Vete na dhuroi.

Dielli ngroh si te drejtin edhe te ligun. Shiu ujit token e njeriut te mire, ujit edhe token e kriminelit. Por kur vjen fjala tek maredhenia e dashurise mes Krijuesit e krijeses, kjo eshte krejtesisht ne doren e njeriut. Perendia i pret krahapur mekataret me te medhenj te kesaj bote, kur keta me nje zemer te perulur pendohen per ato qe kane bere dhe kerkojne ndihmen e Tij.

Albo

----------


## dardajan

O Ilir edhe ti si gjith Shqiptarët edhe pse ke  shumë vite në Amerik, mundoheni të mos i përgjigjeni pyetjes direkt, me po ose jo por filloni të argumentoni jo ashtu, po këtshtu, edhe sikur, po sikur, do ishte mirë, sdo ishte mirë, e lagu se lagu etj.... Kudo që të bisedosh apo të punosh me Shqiptarët të gjith të njëjtin arsyetim kanë, dhe në vënd që të përgjigjen fillojn e të japin men  sipas konceptit të tyre, sipas këndvështrimit të tyre, dhe nuk luajn as një qime floku nga kjo  llogore  ku  janë  futur. Dhe në fund fare pas nja 2 orësh diskutim nëpër kafene apo internet kafe thonë çu kënaqëm duke biseduar  edhe pse kanë rrahur ujin në  qiell, apo kanë bërë një vrimë në ujë duke vrarë kohën që është shumë herë më e çmuar se një bisedë boshe.

Pyetja ime ishte e sakt dhe e shkurtër.

1/Kush është qëllimi i krijimit të njeriut nga këndvështrimi i fesë?
2/Kush është përfitimi që ka zoti me krijimin e njeriut ?
Përgjigja duhej të ishte
1/Është ky ose ai (nqs, teologët e fesë e kanë shpjeguar dhe ti mund ti kesh lexuar)
2/Nuk e di dhe nuk dua ta di se janë punët e zotit. (ose do pyes priftin e kishës time dhe do të përgjigjem)

Kaq dhe diskutimi mund të mbyllej.

ose mund të shtoje nëse doje të blije mendimin e një ateisti,

Kush është qëllimi i krijimit të njeriut nga këndvështrimi i ateistëve ?
Kush është përfitimi që ka zoti me krijimin e njeriut  nga këndvështrimi i ateistëve ?

Ska pse ti biem rretheqark botës për tju përgjigjur dy pyetjeve me një rrjesht.


Ps.(ose do pyes priftin e kishës time dhe do të përgjigjem) Këtë përgjigje më ka dhënë një nga dëshmitarët e jehovait në Itali kur pasi ja dëgjova dërdëllitjet  mirë e mirë  i  thash. 
1/Pse vdesin njerzit ? u përgjigj se eva dhe adami kanë bërë mëkatin e parë
2/Ok i thash pse ngordhin kafshët, pse plaken dhe thahen pemët, apo edhe për to ka mëkatuar adami dhe eva, nuk e di më tha do të përgjigjem nesër pasi të pyes dikë tjetër se edhe vetes nuk ja kam bërë këto pyetje.
E pra i thash ato janë fenomene natyrore dhe jo fenomene hyjnore etj... Ditën tjetër filloj prap cërr, cërrr, cërr ore i thash do ma japësh përgjigjen për pyetjen e djeshme, ah po më tha  dhe filloj të  jepte njëmij arsyetime si ato që jepni ju kur ju kërkohet vetëm një përgjigje dhe jo një arsyetim.

----------


## Albo

> Kush është qëllimi i krijimit të njeriut nga këndvështrimi i fesë?


Une ta dhashe pergjigjen me siper, por ti nuk do te lexosh e kuptosh. Zoti e krijoi njeriun si nje akt dashurie per te derdhur mbi kete krijese gjithe hirin e dashurine e Tij. Kjo eshte arsyeja perse Zoti i dha njeriut "ngjashmerine fizike" te Tij, prandaj i dha edhe "Fryme nga Fryma e Tij", qe i jep njeriut jete. Gjithe krijesa e bota u krijuan nga Zoti per njeriun. Zoti njeriun e konsideron bir te hirshem te Tij dhe i ka rezervuar nje nderim e lavdi me te larte se vete engjejt ne qiej. Zoti mori mish e u be Perendi-njeri, ne menyre qe njeriu te behej Perendi! - na meson Shen Athanasi i Madh.




> Kush është përfitimi që ka zoti me krijimin e njeriut ?


Cili eshte qellimi qe ti solle femije ne jete e u bere baba? Sjellja e femijeve ne jete eshte po nje akt dashurie mes dy prinderve. Femijet nuk jane gje tjeter vecse frytet e kesaj dashurie. Ju nuk sollet femije ne jete "me qellim", ju sollet femije ne jete ne menyre qe te ndanit dashurine e madhe tuaj me ate femije. Ti mesoni atij mbi jeten. Te provoni gezimin qe sjell lindja e nje femije. Ti beni dush asaj femije me dashurine tuaj perdite e ta mbani per dore ne cdo hap te jetes per aq kohe sa jeni femije.

Dhe kur femijet arrijne moshen madhore, kur piqen e maturohen, cfare presin prinderit prej tyre? Nuk presin asgje tjeter vecse dashurise se pakushtezuar te femijes per ta si prinder. Kjo eshte edhe ajo qe Zoti pret prej njeriut, krijeses se Tij. Reciprocitetin e dashurise se pashtershme te Zotit per njeriun. Qe edhe ne ta duam Ate ashtu si Ai na do ne.

Aq shume e deshi Zoti njeriun, sa sakrifikoi Birin e Vetemlindur te Tij ne kryq, per te lare mekatet e njerezimit e per ta shpetuar ate nga vargonjte e vdekjes!

Albo

----------


## dardajan

Faleminderit për përgjigjet  dhe  mundimin nga ana jote. U ndriçova mjaftueshëm. Unë skam më kohë tju përgjigjem, pushimet mbaruan. 
Të fala dhe të uroj shëndet.

----------


## ane

> Dhe kur femijet arrijne moshen madhore, kur piqen e maturohen, cfare presin prinderit prej tyre? Nuk presin asgje tjeter vecse dashurise se pakushtezuar te femijes per ta si prinder. Kjo eshte edhe ajo qe Zoti pret prej njeriut, krijeses se Tij. Reciprocitetin e dashurise se pashtershme te Zotit per njeriun. Qe edhe ne ta duam Ate ashtu si Ai na do ne.
> 
> Aq shume e deshi Zoti njeriun, sa sakrifikoi Birin e Vetemlindur te Tij ne kryq, per te lare mekatet e njerezimit e per ta shpetuar ate nga vargonjte e vdekjes!
> 
> Albo


Ka vetem nje problem te vogel ketu me krahasimet ,Zoti(i feve) ne rast mos reciproriteti ndeshkon me ferr te perjetshem njerezit ndersa prinderit falin dhe prape i duan femijet e tyre edhe sikur te mos i respektojne fare dhe per prinderit paresore eshte femija para krijimeve ,une nuk njoh prinder te mbysin femijen per hir te krijimeve te tyre !!!Si me thane krijuesi i veturave deshi aq shume veturat sa sakrifikoi femijen e tij ne menyre qe veturat te mos bejne mekate(aksidente komunikacioni) :ngerdheshje: !!

----------


## Ujka Pjetracaj

jo mos thuaj ashtu, thuaj sakrifikoi veturen e tij..... ai qe nuk pendohet kurre do te ndeshkohet ne perjetesi, ai qe ben mekate dhe pendohet, ai vuan ne purgator, derisa i shlyen, po ai qe nuk beson dhe thote se e cilit vit eshte kjo makine? kush e ka krijuar, si eshte krijuar, dhe nuk pyet se si u krijua ai  vet,,, ai eshte ma shum kurioz me dite per nje material te kesaj toke, se me dite se kush ja dha jeten... prisni edhe pak.... se shkenca do te na vertetoje se Makina e ka prejardhjen nga Bicikleta... dhe ne do ti besojme, asht sic i besojme edhe ne gjera tjera... sepse ajo eshte Zoti i atyre qe nuk besojne....... te lumet ata, qe nuk pane, dhe besuan.........tung

----------


## USA NR1

ah bre Albo, ma humbe kohen kot !!!!!

----------


## Albo

Sot, ne nje diskutim e siper me nje person tjeter, me drejtoi pyetjen:

- Po ku e bazon ti kete besimin e madh se besimi yt eshte besimi i vertete?

Une iu pergjigja shkurt dhe prere: Tek Kisha Orthodhokse dhe Tradita e Shenjte e saj!

Pergjigjia ime e shtangu disi pasi personi ne fjale nuk ishte orthodhoks por protestant. Per te gjeja me e rendesishme nuk ishte Kisha, por ishte Bibla apo Shkrimi i Shenjte. Ne mendjen e tij, per aq kohe sa ai do te kish ne dore Biblen, do te mund ta lexonte e kuptonte ate me syte e tij, ai nuk kish nevoje as per Kishe, as per njeri tjeter qe t'i mesonte per besimin. Problemi tjeter per te me pergjigjen time ishte se ai nuk e njihte sa duhet Kishen Orthodhokse, dhe ca me pak Traditen e Shenjte te saj. Kisha ku ai shkonte nuk ishte guri i themelit te besimit te tij, por ishte thjeshte nje bashkesi njerezish, nje vendtakim i parendesishem, ku njerezit mund te shkonin te luteshin e kendonin himne se bashku.

- Cfare ka te vecante Kisha Orthodhokse qe nuk e kane kishat e tjera?

I bera te qarte qe Kisha Orthodhokse eshte Kisha e Shenjte, Katolike dhe Apostolike e Krishtit, qe bota e njeh si Orthodhokse, dhe kjo eshte Nje dhe e Vetme, e nuk ka kisha te tjera. Ato qe bota njeh si kisha te tjera, nuk jane gje tjeter vecse pjese te rena e te ndara nga trupi i Kishes Orthodhokse ne shekuj. Pjese te ndara nga Kisha pasi vune dore mbi besimin apo u perfshine ne mesime te gabuara e herezi, qe binin ndesh me besimin orthodhoks. Gjithashtu i bera te qarte qe Kisha Orthodhokse ruan brenda saj dhe u trashegon e deshmon brezave te njerezimi, Ungjillin e plote e te pacenuar! Vetem brenda Kishes Orthodhokse, brenda Tradites se saj te Shenjte, nje njeri mund te gjeje besen e krishtere orthodhokse te plote e te pacenuar. Dhe kjo bese eshte e njejta bese qe Krishti u mesoi Apostujve te Tij, dhe apostujt na lane trashegimi ne me anen e Kishes qe ngriten.

- Si mund te dali Kisha qe eshte nje institucion njerezor mbi Shkrimin e Shenjte, Biblen?

Kjo ishte nje pyetje qe ne te njejten kohe shprehte habine e tij. Per te si protestant, besimi fillonte me Biblen e jo me Kishen dhe te besoje do te thosh jo te shkoje ne Kishe, por te lexoje Biblen. E shkuara ne Kishe ishte dicka fakultative, por leximi i Bibles nuk ishte fakultative. Fillova ti shpjegoj se pari se Kisha nuk eshte nje institucion njerezor, por eshte Tempulli i Jeruzalemit qe Krishti e rrezoi e ringriti per tre drite, ashtu sic u profetizoi judenjve te kohes se Tij ne Tempull sa ishte mes tyre. Dhe Kisha eshte e Shenjte jo vetem pasi eshte Trupi i Krishtit, por edhe sepse eshte streha e Frymes se Shenjte te Perendise Triun. Pra ajo qe e shenjteron Kishen, eshte Vete Zoti Triun! Dhe te gjithe ata peshkopet qe sherbejne ne Kishe e prifterinjte e thirrur prej tyre, nuk jane gje tjeter vecse dishepujt e thirrur te Krishtit ne kohen tone. Pastaj fillova ti tregoj se ajo Bibla, Shkrimi i Shenjte, eshte i tille jo vetvetiu, por sepse lindi brenda Tradites se Shenjte te Kishes. Eshte Kisha e Shenjte ajo qe shenjteron Shkrimin e Shenjte dhe prej saj ka dale ai liber me titullin Bibla qe ti mban ne dore sot, dhe jo anasjelltas. Ne mendjen e tij, ishte Bibla qe erdhi e para, e Kisha e dyta.

- Po perse me duhet Kisha kur une mund ta marr Lajmin e Mire (Ungjillin) duke lexuar me syte e mi Biblen?

Sepse Zoti yne Krisht, nuk na la trashegimi nje liber, por na la trashegimi nje Kishe. Sepse Zoti yne Krisht, gjeja e pare qe beri ne nisjen e misionit te Tij mbi toke, ishte thirrja e peshkatareve te Galilese qe te behen dishepuj te Tij, t'i shkonin nga pas, ta degjonin, ta shihnin e dëshmonin gjithcka qe Ai do te bente, t'i mësonte ata, me shpresen se keta do te benin te njejten gje: t'iu mesonin të njejten Ungjill dhe te njejtin besim qe Ai u la trashëgimi nesër. Dhe vete Bibla na mëson që Krishti veshi me autoritetin e larte shpirteror per te predikuar e sherbyer njerezve, dishepujve te Tij. Ata dishepuj qe u kthyen ne Apostuj te Krishterimit. Dhe ashtu si Pavli, Pjetri, Joani ishin Apostuj ne kohen e tyre, nga goja e te cileve njerezit e tjere degjonin e mesonin Ungjillin, te njejten gje duhet te bejme edhe ne sot: Ungjillin nuk duhet ta lexojme nga goja e mendjes sone teksa lexojme Shkrimin e Shenjte si liber, por duhet ta degjojme nga goja e peshkopit apo priftit, ne Kishen e Krishtit.

- Po si mund ti besoj une peshkopit e priftit qe te me mesojne per besimin e krishtere?

Nje njeri qe ulet e lexon Biblen si liber, ai njeri eshte i prirur per te interpretuar ate qe lexon ne menyre te gabuar me mendjen e tij. Dhe ajo qe eshte me e rendesishme, kur dikush interpreton Ungjillin me intelektin e vete, ai njeri nuk eshte duke marre Ungjillin nga goja e Krishtit. Ai njeri nuk eshte duke marre ate besimin e plote, te vertete e te pacenuar, qe kane besuar gjithe brezat e te krishtereve orthodhokse qe nga koha e Krishtit e deri me sot. Pra ai njeri eshte nje njeri qe pa vetedije, i shtyre nga forca e erret e te ligut, po ia mohon vetes besimin orthodhoks, dhe po e vecon veten edhe nga Kisha e Krishtit, autoriteti i vetem dhe me i larte i interpretimit te Ungjillit.

Gjeja tjeter qe i bera te qarte eshte qe jetegjatesia e nje njeriu eshte nje shekull, jetegjatesia e Kishes Orthodhokse deri me sot eshte 2000+ vjet. Mendja e nje njeriu te vetem eshte vetem disa gram ne peshe, kurse Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes qe ka rritur e ushqyer 80 breza njerezish ne mbare boten me besim ne keto 2000 vjetet e fundit, na sjell jo vetem besimin e plote dhe te pacenuar, por na sjell edhe urtesine e fituar nga betejat shekullore per te ruajtur kete besim nga heretiket dhe mesimet e tyre te gabuara ne shekuj. 

- A nuk te duket kjo si nje kendveshtrim i prapambetur dhe mesjetar?

Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes eshte produkti i Frymes se Shenjte qe vepron brenda Kishes dhe e ruan ate. Ta quash kete Tradite te Shenjte te prapambetur apo mesjetare, eshte nje mekat qe ben ndaj vete Vete Zotit, Frymes se Shenjte. Dhe gjeja tjeter qe deshmon me keto fjale eshte se ti i afrohesh Zotit jo me perulesi e pendese, por me krenari dhe kryenecesi. Njerezit qe kerkojne te njohin Zotin me forcen e intelektit te tyre, Zoti u kthen shpinen dhe u qendron larg.

Albo

----------

*arbereshi_niko* (22-01-2015)

----------

